
Does the MySQL Fulltext Index Scale? - farmer
http://epsilondelta.net/2006/05/05/does-the-mysql-fulltext-index-scale/
======
davidw
We're looking at Solr where I'm working. It seems pretty nice as it gives you
all the 'extras' to make Lucene that much more attractive.

------
staunch
Craigslist uses MySQL FULLTEXT indexing, so it definitely "scales". For all my
big-time searching needs I use Xapian.

